# CHNSRA Turtle Nest Managment Vs. Non-NPS Areas



## dapster (Mar 2, 2010)

A Collage of Turtle Nest Protections from up and down the East Coast and even Mexico. Definitely starting to see a trend, as most areas that are not ruled by the NPS have quite small closures, and they move them regularly with great success. 

In 2009 SC relocated some 40% of nests and lost less than 15%. CHNSRA only moved 28% and lost 35% in 2009. 

Exactly what is the rationale behind what the NPS is doing? It's not about helping the species, as the numbers show the exact opposite. _Hmmmmm......_



For reference: 

A couple from Cape Hatteras National Seashore Recreation Area, NC.




















Isle of Palms, SC:











Hilton Head, SC.











Cancun, Mexico











North Topsail, NC











Jekyll Island, GA.











Corrolla, NC.











Ana Maria Island, FLA.











Carolina Beach, NC.











Corolla, NC.











Highland Beach, FLA.











Sandbridge, VA.











How about that, ladies and gents? Could it be the whole rest of the world has it completely wrong, and the NPS are the only ones who are doing it right?


_YOU_ Decide!!!!!!!


----------



## dapster (Mar 2, 2010)

*International Turtle Management*

Here are some turtle hatcheries and other stuff from around the world:

Lefkas, Greece










Isla Mujeres, Mexico










Closeup of Isla Mujeres Hatchery Sign










Canucn, Mexico










Bataan, Phillipines










Jonquillal, Costa Rica










The hatcheries are pretty intriguing. Looks like most of them fence the areas off to keep predators out. 


Another thing that I've noticed with nearly all of the private/NGO turtle groups is there purposeful interaction with the general public. People are encouraged to go on walks at night, (with proper lighting, of course), in search of nesting females, and hatchling releases are big-time crowd bringers!


That's the part of this that's so very sad. The NPS' species management strategy is to simply exclude humans from their rightful place alongside our animal brethren. Learn about them somewhere else, because you're not welcome here.

Thanks. Thanks a lot....


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Very insightful stuff. Thanks for the post. I don't think much effort needs to be put forth to convince folks here that the NPS pretty much does things bass ackwards!


----------

